# SIGMA CLOUD



## SIGMA-Support (6. April 2020)

Liebe Mountainbike-Freunde, 

wir möchten darüber informieren, dass Synchronisierungsversuche mit der SIGMA CLOUD aktuell fehlschlagen können und wir daher eine vollumfängliche Nutzung unseres Software-Environments nicht gewährleisten können. Das führt dazu, dass Daten nicht mit der SIGMA LINK App und dem DATA CENTER ausgetauscht oder gesichert werden können. Unsere Software-Entwickler arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, das Problem so schnell wie möglich zu beheben. Bis dahin bitten wir um etwas Geduld und die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.

We would like to inform you that synchronizing with SIGMA CLOUD is currently prone to failure. We, therefore, cannot ensure the functioning of our software environment to its full extent. Possibly, your data cannot be exchanged with or saved on SIGMA LINK app and DATA CENTER. Our software engineers are working on the issue full speed. We kindly ask for your patience and apologize for the trouble caused.

Liebe Grüße,
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (22. April 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 
Wann funktioniert die Cloud denn wieder richtig?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. April 2020)

Liebe Mountainbike-Freunde,

gerne möchten wir euch darüber informieren, dass wir die Arbeiten an der Sigma Cloud vollständig abschließen konnten.

Wir möchte uns für eure Geduld bedanken und wünschen euch eine angenehme Woche.

Liebe Grüße,
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. April 2020)

Tipp: Am iPad vorher abmelden und wieder anmelden. Sonst funktionierte es zumindest bei mir nicht.
Jetzt ist wieder alles da bzw. nachgeholt.


----------



## jojo_ab (27. April 2020)

@Gianty gut, dass du es schreibst. Gerade beim Sync fehlt meine Aktivität von gestern...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. April 2020)

Dann macht mir die Aussage "abgeschlossen" Sorgen...


----------



## jojo_ab (27. April 2020)

Aktivität bleibt auch nach abmelden/anmelden, mehrfach manuellem Auslösen der Synchronisation und Nutzung des Buttons „Synchronisation prüfen“ verschwunden. Ich habe das hier jetzt länger nebenbei mitlaufen lassen.

Die Aktivität war gestern schon auf dem Mac vorhanden, auf dem iPad bis heute nicht. Für mich ist keine Verbesserung gegenüber den letzten Wochen erkennbar. 

Wie geht es denn jetzt weiter @SIGMA-Support ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. April 2020)

Hab gerade gesehen dass bei mir auch nur bis 21. synchronisiert ist ... Hab die 21 im Überfliegen als 27 gelesen.

In der oberen Leiste lief der Balken zur Aktualisierung der Aktivitäten.

Das lässt weniger hoffen als bangen!


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. April 2020)

Ich lade/synchronisiere aus der Cloud auf zwei WIN 10 Rechner mit Data Center und auf ein Android Mobile Phone mit der Link App. Bisher lief das, bis auf gelegentlich erforderliches An-/Abmelden und die Zeiten, zu denen die Cloud nicht erreichbar oder offline war, soweit gut. Es wurden immer alle Aktivitäten übertragen.

Das mit den Uhrzeiten scheint Raketentechnik zu sein aber solange ich kein Alibi brauche, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2020)

Auf dem Laptop und PC läuft die Synchronisierung. 
Auf dem iPad ist ab dem 21.04. Schluss.

iPad wird zu 99% genutzt. Ob das noch was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Mai 2020)

Synchronisation auf dem iPad läuft stabil: nämlich gar nicht.

Immerhin gab es zwischendurch ein "Aufholen" vom 21.04. auf den 26.04.

@SIGMA-Support : Kommt noch was?


----------



## Enduracer (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn Wert auf eine Übersicht der vergangenen Leistungen im Datacenter über mehrere Geräte hinweg gelegt wird, hilft folgendes (meine Lösung!):
1. Der Rox darf nie mit der Cloud synchen; dadurch, dass er immer wieder mal abstürzt, produziert er beim direkten Synch mit der Cloud  falsche Einträge. Also Gerät in der Cloud abmelden und WLAN sicherheitshalber auch aus. Auf die dämliche Sigma-Link-App verzichten, löschen, stattdessen überall Datacenter installieren. Ein Windows Gerät definieren, mit dem der Rox per Kabel syncht, somit hat man das führende System. Leider hat Sigma den Synch nicht sauber programmiert, so dass man nur mit einem und immer nur demselben Gerät synchen kann. Hat man das Datacenter auf mehreren PCs und syncht den Rox mal mit dem einen dann mit dem anderen PC, hat man sofort wieder einen Schiefstand!
Bis auf den nun führenden PC alle weiteren Geräte in der Cloud abmelden und bei Bedarf neu anmelden. Zum Abmelden einen Win-Browser und die Cloud (https://www.sigma-data-cloud.com/portal/#/dashboard), -Verbundene Apps trennen- nutzen.
Nun im Datacenter des führenden PC ein Datenbank-Backup anlegen, falls was schiefgeht.
Wenn man neben dem PC auf einem anderen Gerät ein weiteres Datacenter laufen hat, das mit Sciherheit einen anderen Datenbestand anzeigt, dann einen Einzelsatzvergleich durchführen. Ich habe mich dem angenähert, indem ich in der Datacenteransicht -Statistik-Jahresvergleich- die Monate identifiziert habe, die im Vergleich der Geräte Unterschiede zeigen und dann in der Ansicht -Aktivitäten- die zusätzlichen oder fehlenden Aktivitäten herausgesucht.
Aktivitäten, die im führenden Datacenter falsch zuviel sind (was bei mir nicht vorgekommen ist) einfach löschen. Wenn beim Vergleich führendes Datacenter vs Datacenter auf ipad auf dem ipad eine Aktivität fehlt, was die Regel ist, diese auf dem PC vorhandene korrekte Aktivität kopieren (in der Aktivitätansicht über Menue (rechts oben) möglich und die ORIGINALE Aktivität löschen. Dies für alle Differenzen durchführen Wenn dies für alles erledigt ist,  im PC Datacenter nochmal ein Backup erstellen und dann mit der Cloud synchen, danach den ipad und die weiteren Geräte mit der Cloud synchen. Nun hat man kongruente Datenbestände.

Als Vereinfachung: Im PC-Datacenter des führenden Gerätes in der Aktivitätenansicht alle Sätze kopieren, alle Originale löschen, Backup, Cloud-Synch, dann Cloud-Synch der weiteren Geräte. Seitdem sind alle meine Geräte ajour (2Win-Maschinen, 1ipad, 1iphone)

Im weiteren nun den Rox immer nur per Kabel mit dem führenden PC synchen, dann Cloud-Synch, dann Synch der weiteren Geräte mit der Cloud.

Diese Methoder funzt, ist aber sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, eigentlich sollte man quer und immer auch den Rox direkt mit der Cloud synchen können.

Wie der geneigte Leser sicher gemerkt hat, ist ein PC zwingend nötig, wer lediglich iOS-Geräte nutzt, ist verratzt, hier gibt es keine Lösung zum Bereinigen der Datenbestände.

@Gianty: Hier hilft nur das Löschen der Datacenter- und Link-App auf ipad, Abmelden ipad in der Cloud, trotzdem ist das von mir beschriebene Prozedere zur "Bereinigung" der Datensätze mit Hilfe eines PCs nötig. Dann Neuladen der App, Anmelden ipad, Synch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung einer Lösung.

Da soll jetzt aber nicht zu einem weiteren Hobby ausarten. Egal welcher Rechner oder System verwendet wird: es soll sich bitte alles auf den Stand der Cloud updaten.


----------



## Enduracer (4. Mai 2020)

Meine ich auch, ist halt mein Workaround, da ich eine lange Sigma Geschichte mit BC16.??, Rox10, 11, 12 habe und entsprechend viele Einträge generiert sind, die ich ungern verlieren möchte, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht. 
Für mich ist es halt interessant, über die lange Historie zu beabachten, wie ich doch immer mehr Aufwand betreiben muss, um meinen Leistungsstand zu halten, bzw mich noch zu verbessern. Man wird nicht jünger ...

Davon ab: Wenn Sigma die Cloud Logik nicht beherrschen lernt, bzw nicht in den Griff bekommt, und auch dem Rox12  langsam mal eine stabile Aktualisierung spendieren kann, bin ich nach dieser Saison weg. Ich schaue mich schon nach Alternativen um.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Mai 2020)

Da die Verbindung mit dem iPad gar nicht mehr funktioniert habe ich die LINK App auf dem Mobiltelefon installiert. Das ging, nur die Aktivitäten werden nicht alle synchronisiert.
Nach 465 von 950 ist Schluss, trotzmehrfachem manuellen Anschubsen der Synchronisation.

Woran liegt das jetzt??

Update: Heute wurden nicht nur die beiden aktuellen Einheiten sondern alle seit 06.05. synchronisiert


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. Juni 2020)

Liebe Mountainbike-Freunde,

in den letzten Wochen haben wir weiter intensiv daran gearbeitet, die Geschwindigkeit und Stabilität bei der Übertragung von Daten in unserer SIGMA CLOUD zu verbessern. Die damit verbundenen Umstellungsarbeiten werden am Montag, den 08.06.2020 durchgeführt. In diesem Zeitraum steht die SIGMA CLOUD nicht zur Verfügung. 

Bitte beachtet auch Folgendes: Aufgrund von Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zum Coronavirus verfügen wir zurzeit über begrenztes Personal für den Kundenservice, weshalb eine Betreuung des MTB-News Forum nur eingeschränkt möglich ist. Bitte meldet euch daher per E-Mail an [email protected]. Zudem sind wir gewohnt von Montag bis Donnerstag von 8 bis 16 Uhr sowie am Freitag von 8 bis 14 Uhr unter Telefon 06321/9120-118 erreichbar.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis,

euer Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VolkeR. (12. Juni 2020)

Data-Center sagt heute: Keine Interverbindung zur Sigma-Cloud!


----------



## m0wlheld (12. Juni 2020)

Schon seit mehreren Tagen, aber nur im Dashboard. Synchronisiert wird trotzdem.


----------



## sevenrocks (14. Juni 2020)

Kann mich dem anschließen. Cloud und Firmware melden im Data Center "keine Internetverbindung"


----------



## VolkeR. (20. Juni 2020)

Mit der neuen Version des Data-Centers geht die Cloud wieder.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (11. September 2020)

@SIGMA-Support , warum werden, am PC direkt vom Gerät ins Data-Center importierte Touren, nicht mit der Sigma-Cloud synchronisiert? Ist eine Tour vom Gerät via Bluetooth (Link) oder WLAN mit der Cloud unvollständig synchronisiert worden (Kartendaten fehlen, Daten werden teilweise nicht angezeigt), importiere ich diese direkt nochmals vom Gerät, dabei ist die Datei meist vollständig. nach dem Sync mit der Cloud zeigt mir die PC-Version beide Versionen an, Sigma-Link oder die iOS Version des Data Center zeigen nach einem Sync weiterhin nur die fehlerhafte. Entweder sollten beide Versionen in der Cloud sein oder die vollständige „zuletzt importierte“ überschreibt die fehlerhafte.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. September 2020)

Hallo @HaiRaider66,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Wir möchten uns gerne, die Datensätze näher anschauen, die nicht bzw. fehlerhaft übermittelt werden und bitten dich daher, uns diese per E-Mail zu Verfügung zu stellen.

Die E-Mail kannst Du direkt an [email protected] senden.

Verweise bitte im Betreff auf die Korrespondenz über das MTB-Forum und gib deinen Nick-Name an.

Sende uns bitte noch die technischen Daten von deinem Smartphone und Computersystem zu als auch welche Versionen installiert sind.

Grüße,

Steffen von SIGMA


----------



## bikeraff (25. September 2020)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch!
Im April und Mai jeweils eine Aktivität ohne Karte Diagramme und teils fehlenden Werten vom ROX12 in die Cloud gesynct.
(Der Rox scheint zu funktionieren da diese Aktivitäten bei Strava und Komoot richtig angezeigt werden)
Das habe ich auch damals dem Sigma-Support mitgeteilt. Die haben auch irgendwas an meinen Dateien "herumfefummelt" und mir wieder zurückgeschickt. Doch es blieb bei der fehlerhaften Aktivität.
Der Sigma-Support wollte damals dran bleiben, jedoch habe ich nichts mehr gehört, leider!

Jetzt im September hatte ich den Fall wieder 2x ... 

@SIGMA-Support :

Lösungsvorschlag 1: es wird erst garnicht falsch gesynct.

oder

Lösungsvorschlag 2: wenn das schon nicht zu lösen ist, dann sollte zumindest der direkte Kabelimport vom Rox12 (funktioniert) mit anschließenden sync funktionieren!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. September 2020)

Hallo @bikeraff,

auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Gerne möchten wir uns auch deine Datensätze im Detail anschauen.

Sende uns bitte hierzu eine kurze E-Mail an [email protected].

Verweise im Betreff auf die Korrespondenz über das Forum und gib für eine bessere Zuordnung bitte dein Nick-Name mit an.

Sende uns bitte noch die technischen Daten von deinem Smartphone und Computersystem zu als auch welche Versionen installiert sind.

Grüße,
Steffen von SIGMA


----------



## MrMapei (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe im Moment das Problem, dass die Daten, die ich über ein Android-Tablett in die Cloud geladen habe nicht mehr mit dem PC gesynct werden.

In der Cloud stehen 680 Datensätze, auf dem PC herrscht Stillstand seit Juli 2020 bei 644 Datensätzen.
Auf dem PC habe ich die aktuelle Versin 5.7.41 installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Synchronisierung wieder zum Laufen bekomme?


----------

